
On the belief that beliefs should change according to evidence - DyslexicAtheist
https://psyarxiv.com/a7k96
======
ncmncm
It comes down to what you mean by "should".

Curiously, the meaning has changed radically over recent centuries, and such
change will probably continue, along with change in the meaning of the title
question, howsoever expressed.

